# Down with the sickness



## Deanna (Oct 21, 2011)

It's been six years since I embraced this lifestyle. My obsession over fatness has gotten scary intense. 

Before I would say, "Yeah, I like you big, you're cute and cuddly." 

Now, "I want to be strangled by your tree trunk thighs, write masterpieces about your manboobs, and perish between your belly folds while listening to the ultimate feast digest with my ear against your stomach the way one would try to hear the ocean in a conch shell."

Anyone else feel their preferences evolve this fiercely? Or am I just a freak of nature?


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Oct 21, 2011)

I came in here thinking this thread would be about Disturbed.


----------



## imfree (Oct 21, 2011)

I've been BHM/FA since my 20's and my preference, both for a potential lover's weight, and my own have gone up about 100 lbs since the late 90's or so. I like being over 400 and find ladies over 300 most attractive.


----------



## Vageta (Oct 21, 2011)

I wish all Fa's eagerly embraced their fullest desires as you do. 

Rock on!


----------



## Treach (Oct 22, 2011)

Deanna said:


> It's been six years since I embraced this lifestyle. My obsession over fatness has gotten scary intense.
> 
> Before I would say, "Yeah, I like you big, you're cute and cuddly."
> 
> ...



If you're a freak of nature, the world needs more freaks. If there were more women like you out there I wouldn't be perpetually single, haha. Kudos for embracing it, though. Turns out big guys are the coolest.


----------



## SlightlyMorbid (Oct 22, 2011)

Deanna said:


> It's been six years since I embraced this lifestyle. My obsession over fatness has gotten scary intense.
> 
> Before I would say, "Yeah, I like you big, you're cute and cuddly."
> 
> ...



-gives you the Freak of Nature club badge-

Welcome n.n


----------



## Deanna (Oct 22, 2011)

SlightlyMorbid said:


> -gives you the Freak of Nature club badge-



If only the Girl Scouts awarded these.


----------



## chicken legs (Oct 22, 2011)

I was..but I got over it. ....well getting over it.


----------



## Deanna (Oct 22, 2011)

chicken legs said:


> I was..but I got over it. ....well getting over it.



If I got over it my life would be easier, but it would taste like rice cakes, and not the cheese-dusted ones.


----------



## chicken legs (Oct 22, 2011)

Deanna said:


> If I got over it my life would be easier, but it would taste like rice cakes, and not the cheese-dusted ones.



LOL.....I remember when those came out. My mom and sis used to choke on them all the time.


----------



## Broadside (Oct 22, 2011)

SlightlyMorbid said:


> -gives you the Freak of Nature club badge-
> 
> Welcome n.n




Does the badge look like this?


----------



## PinkRodery (Oct 22, 2011)

I've gotten more open to talking about it. Before I'd never mention my preferences to anyone. But now most people I know know what I like and tease me about it, or let me play on it. XD


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Oct 23, 2011)

Yeah... I've been extreme like that since before I can even remember. 

But that's cuz I'm too honest about pretty much _everything_... even if it's gonna make people uncomfortable. 

I've been known as, "that chick that thinks fat guys are hot" since I was like 12. Hahah.


As for the love of *extreme fatness*... well, thinking about that is a tease for me. After all, the kind of extremes that are the sexiest... I'm never gonna get in real life. That kind of fantasy doesn't translate too well into reality. 
Sure, in my mind... the idea of a man so fat that they can barely move... is practically _orgasmic_. But, a man that big, in reality, would probably be too depressing. After all, in fantasy... the stress (not to mention expense) of taking care of someone that big isn't a factor. 
Not to say that I wouldn't totally rape him if I ever found a man that big... I'd be humpin' his leg like an unfixed dog. Haha.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Oct 23, 2011)

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> Yeah... I've been extreme like that since before I can even remember.
> 
> But that's cuz I'm too honest about pretty much _everything_... even if it's gonna make people uncomfortable.
> 
> ...



As someone who was that big it is really depressing.


----------



## Fat Brian (Oct 23, 2011)

Deanna said:


> It's been six years since I embraced this lifestyle. My obsession over fatness has gotten scary intense.
> 
> Before I would say, "Yeah, I like you big, you're cute and cuddly."
> 
> ...



You might want to crosspost this in the FA/FFA forum, it would be nice to have more FFA participation in there.


----------



## Anjula (Oct 23, 2011)

Oh yeah, I have the same...but I'm getting over it. slowly


----------



## Deanna (Oct 23, 2011)

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> As for the love of *extreme fatness*... well, thinking about that is a tease for me. After all, the kind of extremes that are the sexiest... I'm never gonna get in real life. That kind of fantasy doesn't translate too well into reality.
> Sure, in my mind... the idea of a man so fat that they can barely move... is practically _orgasmic_. But, a man that big, in reality, would probably be too depressing. After all, in fantasy... the stress (not to mention expense) of taking care of someone that big isn't a factor.
> Not to say that I wouldn't totally rape him if I ever found a man that big... I'd be humpin' his leg like an unfixed dog. Haha.



You are my fetish twin.


----------



## Lady Bella UK (Oct 23, 2011)

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> As for the love of *extreme fatness*... well, thinking about that is a tease for me. After all, the kind of extremes that are the sexiest... I'm never gonna get in real life. That kind of fantasy doesn't translate too well into reality.
> Sure, in my mind... the idea of a man so fat that they can barely move... is practically _orgasmic_. But, a man that big, in reality, would probably be too depressing. After all, in fantasy... the stress (not to mention expense) of taking care of someone that big isn't a factor.
> Not to say that I wouldn't totally rape him if I ever found a man that big... I'd be humpin' his leg like an unfixed dog. Haha.



Everytime I think I'm getting over it, or have got over it... I never do and I think I never ever will.

I've accepted recently that I will never have a long-term (or even short term!) partner because of this, but I'm okay. I've just been drawn that way for a reason, I guess. Its something I think about, struggle with, love and accept every day, in and out, without fail.

I agree with MarieElizabeth above wholeheartedly ^^. I so wish some of you guys lived closer so we can all hang out. I have over the last year or two invited male feedees/fat lovers into my home but I would love to meet a fat lovin' chick like me.

Please can I have freak of nature badge too?? 

Kisses, Bella :kiss2::kiss2::kiss2:


----------



## mischel (Oct 23, 2011)

Nothing the less there are guys who think like Lady Bella UK, Deanna, Mary, Anjula and maybe PinkRodery too - of course from the perspective of the guy.

From my point of view it's simple to describe my decision of preferring being and becoming huge instead of loosing my weight and fulfill society's expectations.

When i first discovered the whole BHM/FFA matter, i was so happy about it. Just to know that i'll find a girlfriend at any time in my life is in a possible range.
Then i found about feeding and that changed a lot more. Since then i get instantly horny just about thinking of all the increasing problems and adverse effects when i get even fatter. 670lbs? Oh yes please! I love a gigantic belly, huge tights, fat rolls on any ankle and my big underbelly.
I want to please my FFA girlfriend with my fat and how i look when i try to get off the sofa .

Furthermore i love being a mechanical engineer and unfortunately this includes some walking in my job. I'd prefer to sit on my computer all the time of course but i never have been a good coder.
So this maybe restricts anything like more than 300kg / 670 lbs (who knows for sure? I'm 1,94m high!)

None of us is a freak of nature. We're just going through our lives in a uncommon way. I'm perfectly fine with this.
My decision to be happy in life is a decision for being enormously fat.
And i'd love to have a partner for that. Enjoying our both uncommon preferences


----------



## Shosho (Oct 23, 2011)

mischel said:


> Nothing the less there are guys who think like Lady Bella UK, Deanna, Mary, Anjula and maybe PinkRodery too - of course from the perspective of the guy.
> 
> From my point of view it's simple to describe my decision of preferring being and becoming huge instead of loosing my weight and fulfill society's expectations.
> 
> ...



You sound like a hottie!


----------



## analikesyourface (Oct 23, 2011)

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> Yeah... I've been extreme like that since before I can even remember.
> 
> But that's cuz I'm too honest about pretty much _everything_... even if it's gonna make people uncomfortable.
> 
> ...



Dude? There are other people who have the balls to mention this in day to day convo? YES. I feel far less alone. I think my first high school nickname was either chubby chaser or fatty fucker. I found a note from freshman honors earth science yesterday from my "frienemy" saying "well, why do you have to like the 20 year old beardy guy? He looks like he plays WoW, drinks gallons of mtn dew a day, and would like, eat your face off too. Isn't the guy from school who's slightly less fat, more beardy, and like, looks way older, good enough?"

"no, he's not chubby enough "

"Stasia, you're a sick motherfucker. totally gets me hot. only not really. because you're FUCKING DISGUSTING"

Maybe that's why all of my friends were concerned when they met john and noticed he was stick thin :huh:

Anywho, I know a guy who likes a combo of vore, golden showers, tentacles, ssbbw, and hairy lady asses in one fell swoop. 

There's a combination of fetishes for everybody, I think, just some people haven't discovered them, or are afraid to.


----------



## Deanna (Oct 23, 2011)

analikesyourface said:


> Dude? There are other people who have the balls to mention this in day to day convo? YES. I feel far less alone. I think my first high school nickname was either chubby chaser or fatty fucker. I found a note from freshman honors earth science yesterday from my "frienemy" saying "well, why do you have to like the 20 year old beardy guy? He looks like he plays WoW, drinks gallons of mtn dew a day, and would like, eat your face off too. Isn't the guy from school who's slightly less fat, more beardy, and like, looks way older, good enough?"
> 
> "no, he's not chubby enough "
> 
> ...



Hehe, this makes me happy!

I talk about my stuff openly now, which is very new. Being called a "sick motherfucker" is one of the greatest things ever.

The interesting thing with nonfat fetishes is all have a fat counterpart. Fat feet. Fat cross-dressing. Fat bondage. Like how much I love to be trapped in delicious dutch ovens after my guy has an epic pig out. Such a dirty turn-on.


----------



## Deanna (Oct 23, 2011)

mischel said:


> None of us is a freak of nature. We're just going through our lives in a uncommon way. I'm perfectly fine with this.
> My decision to be happy in life is a decision for being enormously fat.



Uncommon is way more interesting too. :bow:


----------



## Deanna (Oct 23, 2011)

Lady Bella UK said:


> I've accepted recently that I will never have a long-term (or even short term!) partner because of this, but I'm okay. I've just been drawn that way for a reason, I guess. Its something I think about, struggle with, love and accept every day, in and out, without fail.



I've accepted that I may never settle on one person either for this reason. Once considering all the other important qualities I am looking for in someone, then adding on the fat lifestyle that I've grown to love, how can they all fit, and how can I fit into everything he wants? I am all about being flexible too. My requirements are not shallow.


----------



## analikesyourface (Oct 23, 2011)

Deanna said:


> Hehe, this makes me happy!
> 
> I talk about my stuff openly now, which is very new. Being called a "sick motherfucker" is one of the greatest things ever.
> 
> The interesting thing with nonfat fetishes is all have a fat counterpart. Fat feet. Fat cross-dressing. Fat bondage. Like how much I love to be trapped in delicious dutch ovens after my guy has an epic pig out. Such a dirty turn-on.



Same here


----------



## Sasquatch! (Oct 23, 2011)

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> Yeah... I've been extreme like that since before I can even remember.
> 
> But that's cuz I'm too honest about pretty much _everything_... even if it's gonna make people uncomfortable.
> 
> ...



Yeah, total boner killer, amirite?


----------



## Treach (Oct 23, 2011)

Jeez, you go through life thinking you're too fat to get laid and then you land on a thread like this and suddenly you think "maybe I'm not fat _enough_ to get laid." Sometimes the world is a wonderful, infuriating place.


----------



## analikesyourface (Oct 24, 2011)

Treach said:


> Jeez, you go through life thinking you're too fat to get laid and then you land on a thread like this and suddenly you think "maybe I'm not fat _enough_ to get laid." Sometimes the world is a wonderful, infuriating place.



I, for one, would not say either of those  But no biggie...


----------



## Deanna (Oct 24, 2011)

Treach said:


> Jeez, you go through life thinking you're too fat to get laid and then you land on a thread like this and suddenly you think "maybe I'm not fat _enough_ to get laid." Sometimes the world is a wonderful, infuriating place.



Nah, you're doable for sure.


----------



## Geodetic_Effect (Oct 24, 2011)

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> Not to say that I wouldn't totally rape him if I ever found a man that big... I'd be humpin' his leg like an unfixed dog. Haha.



lol, I actually had my leg humped the other day. Maybe that's a more common thing with FFA's than previously realized.


----------



## Treach (Oct 24, 2011)

analikesyourface said:


> I, for one, would not say either of those  But no biggie...





Deanna said:


> Nah, you're doable for sure.



Haha, thank you ladies. You're far too kind.


----------



## SlightlyMorbid (Oct 24, 2011)

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> Yeah... I've been extreme like that since before I can even remember.
> 
> But that's cuz I'm too honest about pretty much _everything_... even if it's gonna make people uncomfortable.
> 
> ...



I'm beginning to think that you and I were separated at birth or something <//<;


----------



## Melian (Oct 24, 2011)

Fat Brian said:


> You might want to crosspost this in the FA/FFA forum, it would be nice to have more FFA participation in there.



Yeah, sure. We post in there and then have everything erased, because it deflated some perv's boner. It is pointless.



Deanna said:


> Like how much I love to be trapped in delicious dutch ovens after my guy has an epic pig out. Such a dirty turn-on.



If you're looking to be called "sick," start with that one.....

I can see it now: "Hi (friend's mom)! I love being trapped in a gaseous cocoon of sulphur-laced abomination!"


----------



## Zowie (Oct 24, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MlfcF1I5e_g


----------



## Vageta (Oct 24, 2011)

I wish all you wonderful sexy FFAs were total raving sluts who just traveled the globe bringing pleasure to all us lonely tubs with no regret. Just pure pleasure and ecstasy.


----------



## Melian (Oct 24, 2011)

Vageta said:


> I wish all you wonderful sexy FFAs were total raving sluts who just traveled the globe bringing pleasure to all us lonely tubs with no regret. Just pure pleasure and ecstasy.



That sounds like a recipe for VD.


----------



## Tad (Oct 24, 2011)

Here is how it works out for me: 

1)	here is this sexy thought
2)	enjoy the sexy thought for a while
3)	it isnt shiny and new anymore, so is less interesting
4)	step up the sexy thought by 25%, restoring some of the lustre.
5)	Enjoy that for a little while, but not as long as the original
6)	Keep stepping it up by a percentage of where I was, more and more frequently, 
7)	This doubly geometric series quickly goes to a crazy place, which is exciting for its crazy factor if nothing else.

Right from my earliest fantasies I was looking at people (myself included) deliberately gaining weight, but increasing their rate of gain as time went on, leading to a gentle titillation for the first part of the sequence, then getting a pretty serious perv on, then going just crazy. Almost always the fantasies tend to run away to the crazy places eventually. But darned if doesnt sound appealing when Im in the middle of imagining it!

It is probably just as well that I have a pretty major gap between imagination and real world as it is I suspect Id be at least fifty pounds lighter without what spill-over I do have.

What my life would like if I was living with someone with complimentary fantasies, especially if they encouraged me to indulge in mine more.....hard to say for sure, could be amazing, could be a tragic mistake.


----------



## Vageta (Oct 24, 2011)

Melian said:


> That sounds like a recipe for VD.




Ive heard about this new trend...oh what was it called.....conduff, no...condop...no...man I wish I could remember what it was called....


----------



## Lady Bella UK (Oct 24, 2011)

Re-reading this thread has just made my day.

Cos I'll never walk alone ever again, there are many of us........:kiss2:


----------



## Lady Bella UK (Oct 24, 2011)

Treach said:


> Jeez, you go through life thinking you're too fat to get laid and then you land on a thread like this and suddenly you think "maybe I'm not fat _enough_ to get laid." Sometimes the world is a wonderful, infuriating place.



:kiss2::kiss2::kiss2::kiss2:


----------



## Deanna (Oct 24, 2011)

Vageta said:


> I wish all you wonderful sexy FFAs were total raving sluts who just traveled the globe bringing pleasure to all us lonely tubs with no regret. Just pure pleasure and ecstasy.



I'll be forever repressing the desire to do so.


----------



## CleverBomb (Oct 24, 2011)

Vageta said:


> Ive heard about this new trend...oh what was it called.....conduff, no...condop...no...man I wish I could remember what it was called....


Surely you're not advocating for the use of condiments!

-Rusty
(Playing ketchup here...)


----------



## Deanna (Oct 25, 2011)

Tad said:


> Here is how it works out for me:
> 
> 1)	here is this sexy thought
> 2)	enjoy the sexy thought for a while
> ...



I admire your clarity and conviction :bow: 

Trying to get there so I don't end up in a tragic mistake.


----------



## Vageta (Oct 25, 2011)

Deanna said:


> I'll be forever repressing the desire to do so.




Call me crazy...but life is about living. :eat2:


----------



## Vageta (Oct 25, 2011)

CleverBomb said:


> Surely you're not advocating for the use of condiments!
> 
> -Rusty
> (Playing ketchup here...)




In the bedroom? ...only Blue cheese 

...is that a condiment???


----------



## Tad (Oct 25, 2011)

Deanna said:


> I admire your clarity and conviction :bow:
> 
> Trying to get there so I don't end up in a tragic mistake.



I've got twenty extra years of coping with those feelings, and quite likely don't have them as intensely as you do. And honestly, at your age if I'd met someone who was into fat stuff, I can't imagine not having gone with it as intensely as was feasible....in honesty if you are going to be fat, I'd say do it while you are young and can best enjoy it (body most robust, less responsibilities, etc).


----------



## Deanna (Oct 25, 2011)

Deanna said:


> Like how much I love to be trapped in delicious dutch ovens after my guy has an epic pig out. Such a dirty turn-on.





Melian said:


> If you're looking to be called "sick," start with that one.....
> 
> I can see it now: "Hi (friend's mom)! I love being trapped in a gaseous cocoon of sulphur-laced abomination!"



Replace "friend's mom" with "object of my lust" and "abomination" with "bliss" and that conversation actually happened. I have no shame.


----------



## Deanna (Oct 25, 2011)

Tad said:


> I've got twenty extra years of coping with those feelings, and quite likely don't have them as intensely as you do. And honestly, at your age if I'd met someone who was into fat stuff, I can't imagine not having gone with it as intensely as was feasible....in honesty if you are going to be fat, I'd say do it while you are young and can best enjoy it (body most robust, less responsibilities, etc).



The greatness _and_ simultaneous bane of my existence is I experience everything intensely. Always have, and growing up has actually accelerated this in me. It scares me.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm a male FA but I agree with the sentiment here. I had a rather brief relationship with someone totally into all the feedee/super-fat stuff and basically I was allowed to finally let all my horses run free, so to speak.

I still haven't even got HALF of those horses back into the proverbial barn.


----------



## lovelocs (Oct 26, 2011)

Tad said:


> Here is how it works out for me:



Tad. I am printing this, cutting it out, and taping this over my bed. And I am never felling guilty again.


----------



## lovelocs (Oct 26, 2011)

Melian said:


> That sounds like a recipe for VD.



I wasn't thinking about disease, I was instantly worried about the airfare...

:blush:


----------



## Deanna (Oct 26, 2011)

lovelocs said:


> I wasn't thinking about disease, I was instantly worried about the airfare...
> 
> :blush:



We'll make our conquests take care of that.


----------



## Buffetbelly (Oct 31, 2011)

I have nothing to say not in the previous thread on this topic:

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=76187

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1707338&postcount=15


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Nov 6, 2011)

Deanna said:


> Hehe, this makes me happy!
> 
> I talk about my stuff openly now, which is very new. Being called a "sick motherfucker" is one of the greatest things ever.
> 
> The interesting thing with nonfat fetishes is all have a fat counterpart. Fat feet. Fat cross-dressing. Fat bondage. Like how much I love to be trapped in delicious dutch ovens after my guy has an epic pig out. Such a dirty turn-on.



I just read this . . . . what?:eat1::eat2::eat1::eat2:


----------



## Deanna (Nov 7, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I just read this . . . . what?:eat1::eat2::eat1::eat2:



I have no shame.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Nov 7, 2011)

Deanna said:


> I have no shame.



Have you heard of CUP OF CHEESE? That shit is hilarious.
http://youtu.be/-xFaJUZRkQM


----------



## Deanna (Nov 7, 2011)

Lil BigginZ said:


> Have you heard of CUP OF CHEESE? That shit is hilarious.
> http://youtu.be/-xFaJUZRkQM



Love it.


----------



## FishCharming (Nov 8, 2011)

Lil BigginZ said:


> Have you heard of CUP OF CHEESE? That shit is hilarious.
> http://youtu.be/-xFaJUZRkQM



hahaahahahahaahaaaa!


----------

